# Livestock advetiseing



## larryj57 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry about the Spelling,does anyone ever wonder why people put on Crigslist or any other sale site things like, 4 Sale X goats, DOES, rescue anmial $200.00 rehome fee, not for slaughter. where do these people think food comes from, it really gets me when i see 10 hens pets only, what the HECK if i could afford to feed 10 hens i could probally afford a horse or calf, 10 hens eat a lot in a weeks time. Right now I have about 60 chickens and once the egg layer part of the machine breaks down in the stew pot they go. I'm now trying to be mean just real. I care for my animals , feed them well and make sure they are never mistreated, but face it they are a food source.


----------



## elevan (Nov 22, 2011)

We Americans have become disconnected from our food.

But truly once the transaction is made the seller has no say over what is done with the animal, unless it is a rescue and they make you sign a contract (which I would not do personally).

Haven't you ever heard people say "I only buy eggs from the store"  or  "I buy my meat at the supermarket so that I know the animal wasn't harmed"?  I've heard both of those and more several times.  The animals wasn't harmed?  Uh, how do you think it made it from the field to packaging?  Where do you really think those eggs in the store came from.

That is not to say that people don't have a right to consider their critters pets, but they shouldn't impose their belief on others.


----------



## larryj57 (Nov 22, 2011)

I totally agree, I sell goats, chickens, pigs and sometimes even rabbits (that's another story) any way, I have never told anyone what they could or could not do once the money changes hands, the only thing I've ever said is "take it Home with you" one guy wanted to do his butchering in my front pasture, absoutley not allowed. How will the next generation feed their self?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 22, 2011)

larryj57 said:
			
		

> How will the next generation feed their self?


Probably from packages and little squeezy pouches....


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 22, 2011)

Warning- I am going to pull out my soapbox and stand on it high and proud!  

THIS DRIVES ME CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!

If people do not want whatever animal they raise going for food, they need to quit breeding FOOD ANIMALS!  If they do not want their pet going to food, they need to take care of it.   If you are going to consider it a pet, then you have an obligation to care for it for its entire life.  

The part that really bugs me is these people are usually willing to give away whatever animal it is so someone will take it for a pet. This makes it more difficult for farms to make money.  People see cheap goats, chickens, rabbits whatever on Craigslist and decide they wont pay more than that. I suspect most of these pet home only animals wind up in freezer anyways.  

I have had this exact conversation before  
Person on Phone:   But I saw goats for $50 on craigslist.
Me:  	Then buy the goat you saw on craigslist
Person on Phone:  But I dont want that goat, I want yours
Me:  Mine is $100
Person on phone:  But on craigslist they are $50
Me (tapping foot and wishing I could cause their phone to give then an electric shock):  Mine are $100, if you want to pay less, call the person listing them for $50

I have been told how horrible I am for eating what I raise.  Been told they only eat food from the store so no animals are harmed.  I once asked one of these folks where the meat in the store comes from?  Answer: they make it in a factory  
Back when I was in college I was in the dining hall and some random stranger came up to me and started berating me for eating meat.  I took the opportunity to educate her on how cheese she was eating was made (yes I know most cheese is made with vegetable rennet these days but I kind of left that part out).  She had a horrified look on her face but I do not think she really believed me.  But she left me alone and that was the point.  

If there is every a disaster that keeps food from getting to the grocery store for even a week, most people are in big trouble.


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 22, 2011)

It is so hard for those type of people to understand, Jodie, regarding the price thing, omg. Do they not realize that quality comes with a price? I negotiate, to a point. 

I personally haven't had any issues with craigslist. I sold excess cockerels on craigslist, and never had any 'rescuers' contact me to take them for free. I would have ignored them, though. I live in a very rural area, the biggest cities here in the UP are tiny in comparison to most other parts of the country. I didn't sugar coat the fact they were cockerels, I even stated in the ads that they're great for eating. And I eat birds I raise, too. I just had waaaay too many boys from hatching eggs. I now can barely eat mass produced chicken, it has no _flavor_. And I know my chickens lived a great life up until they were butchered. Free ranging, a variety of food, fresh air, and exercise do them good. Any bird I eat is called a "Nugget" heh, I bet that would horrify some people. I just roasted a Nugget last week for my parents, they were floored by the amazing taste. Score one for home raised food! 

Reminds me of how some people are horrified by kids raising meat animals in 4H to sell at auction. That they can't understand how the kids could so lovingly raise an animal only for it to be turned into steaks, chops, and roasts. But those people don't understand that butchering a home raised animal is NORMAL for folks in the countryside, and 4H youth can make a great deal of money on their animals. My parents bought a pig at a 4H auction and it went strait to the butcher. Thelma (the pig's name) gave us over 150lbs of the best tasting sausage, hams, etc. Sure, at a 4H auction the animals cost more than average market value, but supporting the local youth is definitely a bonus.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 22, 2011)

Craigslist buyer (CB):  You advertised a goat for $150.   I'd like to buy your goat.

Me:  Ok.  

CB:   Do you raise dairy goats?

Me:  Yep.

CB: you mean you milk them?   

Me:  That's what dairy goats are for.  

CB:  Don't you know that is cruel?

Me:  In what way?

CB:  It hurts the babies.

Me:  How so?

CB:  They don't get to be with their mothers.

Me:  Hmm,  really?   When is that?

CB:  You take them away?

Me:  Really?  I do?  I didn't know that?  I thought my kids nurse on their mothers till the mother weans them.

CB:  No you take them away when they are born so you can take their milk.

Me: Then how is it that I have two does right now who are feeding babies?

CB:  Oh?!

Me:  Long Pause, were you interested in buying my goats or just a stupid ignorant debate on goats and milking?

CB:  Click.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Craigslist buyer (CB):  You advertised a goat for $150.   I'd like to buy your goat.
> 
> Me:  Ok.
> 
> ...


Funny conversation  But at the same time very pathetic. 

That reminds me...I do the It's Fiber-Optics! tent at the fair, where people can come in and learn about fiber...cotton, wool, corn silk, etc...and the tent is right next to the Birthing Center. Well one night of the fair last year, I had this group come in and they were literally _yelling_ at me because the calves were being taken away from their mothers. I am no expert on the dairy industry (even though my best friend has a 400 cow dairy and two miles down the road there is a 3000 cow dairy) and I didn't want to communicate any misinformation regarding dairy production, so I suggested they talk to the attending veterinarian. Well that made them blow a fuse...gosh, they were causing such a scene, blurting out unintelligent phrases such as "the vet doesn't know anything!" and "that's why I drink soy milk!"

Gosh I wanted to hit them 

The worst part? I watched them go over to one of the food vendors after they left the tent (being too ignorant to become educated and talk to the vet) and then they ate a corn dog.


----------



## rascal (Nov 22, 2011)

OOO  I CAN'T STAD THAT TYPE!!!!!  I haven't raised anything in years for my freezer but years working for a petting zoo/pony ride company exposed me to THEM anyway. 
THEY think its horrible for the critters to be in a small pen on "display" (nevermind the 20 ac pasture at home, heck state law stated the critter oly had to be able to turn around in said pen) .... Feel bad for the ponies giving rides in 90+ weather with regular water breaks (while I'm bordering collapse due to my thirst)..... Think the mini horse/donkey/alpine goat is a "llama" <---- No joke... Thinks milk only comes from the store.... and we even had a lady think our Scottish highlander steer was a "mooing" dog.  

REALLY?????
Do we really need to wonder whats wrong with the world today?


----------

